# probléme lecture VLC



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

salut a tous bon deja je suis nouveau sur mac j'arive a m'en sortir un peu mais desfoi je seche 

je vous nome la machine

powermac G4 quicksilver de 2002 
max OS 10.2.8
512 mo de ram 80go disque dur 
800Mhz

donc enfaite j'ai un probléme d'affichage avec VLC enfaite il lis le film mais il se met en 2 partie et en couleur RVB (rose violet bleu ) je ne voie pas du tout d'ou ca vien tout mes reglage son bon 

comment fait on une capture d'ecran pour vous faire montrer le probléme ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

pistes
virer la plist de vlc de ta session
org.videolan.vlc.plist

ou
virer tout ton vlc et le réinstaller
( attention 0.8.4a maxi
là
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

je vais passer pour un noob mais comment fait ton pour desinstalez un log sur mac ?
et je n'ai pas compris la 1er methode que tu ma cité


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> je vais passer pour un noob mais comment fait ton pour desinstalez un log sur mac ?
> et je n'ai pas compris la 1er methode que tu ma cité



Pour la plist, tu fais une recherches avec spotlight et t'envoie le fichier à la corbeille.
Pour désinstaller un logiciel, tu le mets à la corbeille .


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

ok pour la desinstalation jme douter un peu aussi que ca fonctionner comme ca 

et le fameux spotlight se trouve ou ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers n'a pas fait gaffe tu est en jaguar 
chez toi c'est la recherche finder

mais AVANT de penser à  desinstaller
la reparation qui marche 90% des fois :virer la plist

je te l'ai nommée!
elle est là
maison / bibliotheque/preferences/ org.videolan.vlc.plist

vlc fermé tu vires
tu rouvres vlc

et je ferai AUSSI une réparation des autorisations
( utilitaire disque)


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

re bon c'est bizare c'est pas normal car dedans je n'est pas le fichier org.videolan.vlc.plist

et j'ai desinstalez et reinstalez ben ca ne marche toujours pas ... souci


----------



## wip (28 Août 2008)

Salut 

Pour ton problème de couleur, je vois pas ce que ça peut-être. Essayes voir de nous monter une copie d'écran ? Pour la faire, tu fais "Pomme-MAJ-3".
Et sinon, RVB, c'est Rouge Vert Bleu. Si ton film était en RVB, tu n'aurais aucun souci d'affichage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pithiviers n'a pas fait gaffe tu est en jaguar
> chez toi c'est la recherche finder



C'est surtout qu'ayant débuté sur Mac avec Tiger, j'ignorais que Panther ne possédait pas la fonction "spotlight".


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

lo lok no soucy pithiviers

mais WIP un autre soucy de ce coter je n'ai pas encore recu mon clavier apple donc pour le moment je suis en clavier standart donc les touche c'est l'esquel ? lol 
dsl pour les prob ^^ 

poser moi une question sur windows ya aucun souci mais sur mac oula je panique


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

spotlight n'est qu'un joli nom pour une fonction ancienne

 oh jéfé une grosse fôte de conjuguaison ( j'allions corriger)


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

sayé j'ai su me debrouiller lol la voila la capture


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

Ahh 
je crois comprendre....

1- c'est un film volé
( P2P sans accord de Sony , qui le distribue )

2- sans doute un format non geré par ton VLC

il te reste à consulter 
- les horaires de séances près de chez toi
- relire la charte du forum

tu n'auras pas d'aide sur les produits piratés


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> sayé j'ai su me debrouiller lol la voila la capture



Je connais le problème, mais je ne sais plus comment le résoudre. J'avais trouvé la solution dans le forum mais là, malgré plusieurs recherche impossible de trouver de réponses.
Le pire c'est que j'ai trouvé plusieurs posts traitant du sujet, mais aucun ne donne de solution.

Je me souviens juste d'une case à cocher ou décocher dans les préférences de VLC.


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

surtout que c'est gravé depuis 1 mois 

mais fait pas semblant qui na jamais regarder de film piraté sur son ordi alor aréte me sort pas les 10 commandement ceux qui s'occupe des lois son les 1er a les violée 
mais pas grave merci quand méme pascalformac

cordialement .


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

Ah l'autre

ce n'est pas du tout ca 
c'est que TU risques des poursuites pour telechargement illégal ( contrefacon)
  si un gars de chez Sony en a envie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Et à la vue  de la capture d'écran de son bureau, je vois que Maxitech ne sait pas installer d'application sur Mac.


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

tu as la preuve que c'est moi qui les telecharger? lol
fin bref passon j'aurais su 

merci quand méme


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et à la vue  de la capture d'écran de son bureau, je vois que Maxitech ne sait pas installer d'application sur Mac.



si tu aurais bien lu le debut tu aurais vu que je vien davoir un mac donc je ne connais pas trop dsl


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

non mais là tous les visiteurs ont la capture qui montre  que c'est sur une machine que tu connais
( mais qui n'est pas la tienne...)

en passant 
tu devrais installer les applis que tu as dans les images disques
( car c'est pas installé si c'est ouvert dans l'image disque)

ou dire à la personne dont c'est l'ordi

tiens y a même Cabos visible 
et c'est fait pour cueillir des demos, comme on le sait tous...

débutant mac mais pas pour tout...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> si tu aurais bien lu le debut tu aurais vu que je vien davoir un mac donc je ne connais pas trop dsl



Pour l'installation d'applications regarde cette video.
Tu pourras t'entrainer avec ce logiciel qui te sera très utile vu la manière dont tu manies le français.


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non mais là tous les visiteurs ont la capture qui montre  que c'est sur une machine que tu connais
> ( mais qui n'est pas la tienne...)
> 
> en passant
> ...



les logiciel son instaler mais a chaque fois que jen ouvre un limage disk revien 

PS: le cabos sers a rien il ne se conectent a aucun serveur lol


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

En lisant Maxitech, y a un truc que je me demande: quelqu'un sait depuis quand le français n'est plus enseigné à l'école?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

ils ne sont pas installé
ou pas completement

Fermer-ejecter les images disques


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pour l'installation d'applications regarde cette video.
> Tu pourras t'entrainer avec ce logiciel qui te sera très utile vu la manière dont tu manies le français.


deuxieme fois !

ce membre est en jaguar
or BOF c'est tiger et leopard


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

tiens en passant je me marre sec 
cabos qui ne trouve rien 

Alors pourquoi le laisser activé ?


c'est une utiilisation inutile de la ram 
( t'en as que 512 Mo , donc inutile de brancher un truc qui ne sert pas...)


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

il et en service car il essaye de le faire fonctionner donc il et activé 
mais sinon je savé pas ke les image disk on pouvez les virer en les ejectant merci quand méme

edit: quand jessaye de les ejecter il me marque que la chose en question et en service c'est normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> deuxieme fois !
> 
> ce membre est en jaguar
> or BOF c'est tiger et leopard


Pourquoi 2ème fois?
Je l'ai déjà dit:


pithiviers a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'ayant débuté sur Mac avec Tiger, j'ignorais que Panther ne possédait pas la fonction "spotlight".


Alors, n'ayant jamais touché à Panther, tu peux me dire par quel miracle j'aurais pu savoir que "spotlight" n'existait pas sur cet OS?

Et même que je me sois trompé pour BOF, je ne vois pas ce que ça t'apporte de me pointer du doigt. Je n'ai pas vu que BOF ne tournait que sous 10.4 et 10.5. C'est si grave que ça? T'as l'intention de me lapider pour ça?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> edit: quand jessaye de les ejecter il me marque que la chose en question et en service c'est normal ?



Quitte les applications avant d'éjecter.
T'as regardé la vidéo pour savoir comment installer proprement une application?


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pourquoi 2ème fois?
> Je l'ai déjà dit:
> 
> Alors, n'ayant jamais touché à Panther, tu peux me dire par quel miracle j'aurais pu savoir que "spotlight" n'existait pas sur cet OS?
> ...



lol tout le monde a le droit de se tromper  c'est pas la mort nomplu 

et voila cabos disparue tfacon il ne fonctioner pas  ca te vas PASCALFORMAC ? lol (ce que je dit n'est pas mechant)


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Quitte les applications avant d'éjecter.
> T'as regardé la vidéo pour savoir comment installer proprement une application?


non pas encore regarder mais si je quitte l'aplication pour ejecter ok d'accord mais quand je la relance ben elle reapparait sur mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> non pas encore regarder mais si je quitte l'aplication pour ejecter ok d'accord mais quand je la relance ben elle reapparait sur mon bureau


Ben justement, regarde la vidéo et tu comprendras.


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben justement, regarde la vidéo et tu comprendras.


lol oui c'est bon j'ai vu enfaite ca a l'air assez simple je vais tester de suite


----------



## maxitech (28 Août 2008)

voila ca fait mieux la ? 

lol mais par contre j'ai un souci avec firefox pour les favoris comment fait-on pour les ouvrir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

maxitech a dit:


> lol mais par contre j'ai un souci avec firefox pour les favoris comment fait-on pour les ouvrir ?



C'est tout simple.
Il suffit de poser ta question au bon endroit .


----------



## harlock59 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai le problème depuis la version 2 de vlc sous powerpc, j'ai essayé sur 2 mac powerpc différents sous leopard, un emac g4 et un imac g4 tournesol et l'image est un peu différente, je n'ai qu'une seule image mais en violet avec des lignes rouges verticales.

sous vlc 1.1.12 pas de problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------

j'ai installé mes applis dans le dossier applications et j'ai supprimé le fichier .plist mais c toujours pareil.


----------

